# PCGH Folding@Home-Team (Infos)



## Falk (29. August 2007)

Für diejenigen, die nicht wissen, worum es beim Distributed Computing geht, ein kurzer Auszug aus Wikipedia:

"_Hintergrund ist die Überlegung, dass (u. a.) der oder die Hauptprozessoren (kurz CPU) vieler Rechner zeitweise oder sogar meistens nicht ausgelastet sind. Dabei arbeitet der Anwender meistens nur mit wenigen Programmen, welche nur einen Teil der gesamten CPU-Leistung beanspruchen. Und diese ungenutzten Ressourcen möchte man beim verteilten Rechnen nutzbar machen. Hierzu wird eine entsprechende Client-Software auf dem betroffenen Rechner installiert, die diese Aufgaben meistens weitgehend im Hintergrund übernimmt_" (Quelle)

Genügend Rechenpower wird den PCGH-Lesern ja wahrscheinlich zur Verfügung stehen, natürlich würden sich auch die Redakteure an einem solchen Community-Projekt beteiligen.

Das PCGH Folding@Home-Team läuft unter der *Team-Nummer 70335*. Es wäre schön, wenn sich da ein paar Leute einfinden würden 


*Tipp für Neueinsteiger:*
Bevor ihr auf der Liste auftaucht, muss die erste Workunit abgeschlossen sein . Und auch dann kann es noch bis zum nächsten Update der Liste dauern. 

*Hilfreiche Software:*
Um auch No-Nonsense-Clients im Auge zu behalten, wenn sie als Dienst im Hintergrund laufen, ist FahMon zu empfehlen.
- Downloadseite FahMon

Links: 
- PCGH-Folding@Home Teamseite
- Informationen zu Folding@Home
- Download des Clients (deutsche Version, aber oft veraltet)
- Englische Download-Seite, neuere Versionen, SMP-Client und GPU-Client für Radeon-Karten
- Folding@Home-Stats in der Vista-Sidebar
- *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/19005-howto-gpu2-einrichten-fuer-ati-und-nvidia.html*
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/19648-howto-windows-smp-client-einrichten.html
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/19693-howto-einrichten-des-tray-clients.html
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/21244-howto-fahmon-einrichten.html


*Detaillierte Statistiken:*
- Statistiken zum Team
- User-Stats (im Beispiel mein Account)


*Aktuelle Team-Stats:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folding@Home-Team-Diskussion:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/19803-rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html


----------

